# Does anybody makes horn for mobile beside Image dynamics?



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

I was intrigued when i saw the id horns. Really want to try one out but see that its really expensive. My question is does anyone know of another brand or driver that is comparable but cheaper. Thinking about buying the id horn bodies and a driver from parts express. The ID neos look very similar to this one.http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-274


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

innsanes said:


> I was intrigued when i saw the id horns. Really want to try one out but see that its really expensive. My question is does anyone know of another brand or driver that is comparable but cheaper. Thinking about buying the id horn bodies and a driver from parts express. The ID neos look very similar to this one.http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-274


Consider the ID Horns a bargain when compared to some of the higher end USD horns...

USD Audio has a grand history of making horns, and their vintage stuff is the best of all time for car audio, IMHO.


----------



## kskywr (Oct 2, 2006)

The IDs are derivatives of the B&C drivers. You could possibly buy the B&C versions and just use the ID horn bodies. I can't remember which ID model numbers match up to which B&C model numbers. You should be able to do a quick search and find out though.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

That is a screw on compression driver instead of a bolt on. Just a FYI.

Some people think these are rather similar to the CD2.  

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=294-608

The B&C are very nice compression drivers. I am using them now.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Here is an article on ECA. He also has a list of car audio horn manufactures. http://www.elitecaraudio.com/article.php?sid=37


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

What intrigues you about horns? What is your goal?

Have you considered midrange arrays?


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

durwood said:


> What intrigues you about horns? What is your goal?
> 
> Have you considered midrange arrays?


I've been to alot of clubs and concerts and the midrange and highs are so detail and not piercing that i would like to test it out in a car. I also listen to my music loud.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

at one time or the other, i have either put in or heard horns from:

ID
USD
Veritas
Crystal
Crossfire
Altec Lansing

maybe one or two others i dont remember. and yeah, other than the long gone crystal horns (which to me sounded pretty bad), the ID ones are pretty reasonable


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> at one time or the other, i have either put in or heard horns from:
> 
> ID
> USD
> ...


Are you saying horns are not worth having in a vehicle? I read alot of review saying the id horns cd2 were some of the best sounding. hmm not sure if i want to go the horn route if its not worth it


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

It's completely worth it, IMO.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

innsanes said:


> Are you saying horns are not worth having in a vehicle? I read alot of review saying the id horns cd2 were some of the best sounding. hmm not sure if i want to go the horn route if its not worth it


just how did you deduct that from what i said?  i said the crystal horns were not to my liking, and the ID horns are pretty reasonble when it comes to pricing  the crystals were way cheaper but they dont sound good


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

I run ID's in my Subby and have installed them in quite a few other vehicles over the years. I have also worked with the USD horns back in the day as well as veritas. 

I would have to say of all these the ID's are my favorite. The new ultras are incredible. priced lower then the CD2's and sound just as good if not a little better. 

you could also look into finding a set of the CD1 pros from last year. they are a little less expensive and still work and sound very good.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

It_Hertz said:


> The new ultras are incredible.


Does anyone know which drivers they use? They look like the BMS 4540nd/JBL2407.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Nope, not those. I know...but sworn not to tell.



ca90ss said:


> They look like the BMS 4540nd/JBL2407.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Why do people think that companies just use stock parts of other people? Just cause it "Looks" like another comperssion driver? Does that mean its the same? Just like subs and other speakers, companies will and do OEM for others.. Why have extra labor or extra cost in tooling that only does one thing? Having OEM saves the customer money in the long run. But any highend company is not going to leave that driver "stock" they are going to make changes.. Just cause you can't see them doesn't mean its not there.. Changing a magnet or changing a dome material or thickness, even a small coil change will make HUGE changes in the over all driver... I've all ways said you get what you paided for. Perfection comes with a cost..


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Care to elaborate on what changes were made and why these changes usually come with a 300% price increase?


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

ca90ss said:


> Care to elaborate on what changes were made and why these changes usually come with a 300% price increase?



I will not say what changes have been made.. Why spend great deals of money and time to learn what works, just for you to hand it away? I'm sorry but you have to understand that. Price increases for the most part in any company come from a number of things. Some being material costs, labor cost, quantity pricing, research and development cost.

Now when companies make a change in material, for the most part its to a better material that normally costs more.. Say Aluminum to Beryllium.. Companies also make changes to the amount of material they want.. Say and thin dome to a thicker one.. More material more money it costs.

Labor also becomes a factor in pricing of a speaker or any part really.. Having a part done in china or a overseas factory may cost you say $1.00.. Now doing that same part same material, just changing where.. Say now USA.. it can change to $2.75.. Labor costs also may include Tooling costs.. Even the smallest change to a part may require a new tool.. Costing hundreds to thousands of dollars..

Quantity pricing is a big deal when dealing with OEM... A company may charge you $100.00 per part when you order say 100.. Now you bump your order to 1,000.. price comes down to $90.00.. Make a bigger order, 10,000pcs. you may get the price down to $60.. This all adds up VERY quickly

Now R&D becomes a factor as well.. Some companies spend tons of money and time learning and trying new things. Think they will just let that money go? They need to recoupe some of that.. Every cost you see has a added cost in it somewhere to help recoupe some of that money so the company can in turn use it for new and up coming ideas and products..

These are just some of the things that go on with every company.. If you have any more questions feel free to PM me.. I will be happy to talk to you on what I can..


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> just how did you deduct that from what i said?  i said the crystal horns were not to my liking, and the ID horns are pretty reasonble when it comes to pricing  the crystals were way cheaper but they dont sound good


You said the ID were reasonable, so my guessing they didn't blow you away or amazed you. But that could be just me


----------



## nastynas (Jan 30, 2008)

Fellippe said:


> Consider the ID Horns a bargain when compared to some of the higher end USD horns...
> 
> USD Audio has a grand history of making horns, and their vintage stuff is the best of all time for car audio, IMHO.


Hey Fellippe or anyone for that matter, sorry for jacking this thread but I purchased what I believed were the Image Dynamics CD2 Full body horns but what they turned out to be were the USD Audio A.5.0's (full body) some ancient horns.

Is it worth changing these to the newer ID? I am thinking of doing that but really not sure of how much difference there is between them.

Any help would greatly be appreciated 

Ps here's a pic of them.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

A driver change would/could probably net you some benefits.

Man, those are old USD horns.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

innsanes said:


> You said the ID were reasonable, so my guessing they didn't blow you away or amazed you. But that could be just me


I meant ID were reasonable interms of price. I wouldnt use the word reasonable to describe another aspect of a speaker othe than price, i was confirming a post earlier that said ID horns are not that expensive 

b


----------



## minam13 (Mar 25, 2008)

I installed the older ID CD1E v.2 full body horns just over a month ago, installed full active.

I can say that they are not just plug & play. You need to get the crossover, level matching, and EQ right. But when you do, they sound great! I joined our local EMMA regionals this past weekend and took second place. Not bad for piezo drivers. I will be changing the motors to either CD2 Neo or CD3 Ultra soon and I can't wait to hear the difference! 

Here are pictures of my horn install...


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

innsanes said:


> I've been to alot of clubs and concerts and the midrange and highs are so detail and not piercing that i would like to test it out in a car. I also listen to my music loud.



So loud and clear? That's all you need? What frequency range are you looking for?

I still think you should consider arrays too. They have high sensitivy, low distortion, and controlled dispersion at a FRACTION of the cost of the car audio horns.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

durwood said:


> So loud and clear? That's all you need? What frequency range are you looking for?
> 
> I still think you should consider arrays too. They have high sensitivy, low distortion, and controlled dispersion at a FRACTION of the cost of the car audio horns.


What is the exact cost for arrays?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

durwood said:


> So loud and clear? That's all you need? What frequency range are you looking for?
> 
> I still think you should consider arrays too. They have high sensitivy, low distortion, and controlled dispersion at a FRACTION of the cost of the car audio horns.


how about building a baffle under each side of the dash for 3 dome mids to go on each side to with with my underside waveguide thought? or build an enclosure for some 3" cone mids under the dash?


----------



## nastynas (Jan 30, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> A driver change would/could probably net you some benefits.
> 
> Man, those are old USD horns.


Do you think I could fit the new ID CD Ultras? Is the horn body ok? I mean Should I also change that too?


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Depends on the speaker used, I built some 2" arrays for $60 total.

4-2" tang bands per side.

10log(4drivers)=+6dB
10log(4drivers/1ohm)=+6db

88+6+6=100dB sensitivity, or only 94dB sensitivity for a 4 ohm load. Keep in mind distortion will be low because they are sharing the acoustic load. 

Build a proper baffle and/or use waveguide loading and you can gain even more sensitivty/SPL and controlled dispersion.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

durwood said:


> Depends on the speaker used, I built some 2" arrays for $60 total.
> 
> 4-2" tang bands per side.
> 
> ...


When I think "array" I think of the a-pillars in Peter's Pathfinder.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> how about building a baffle under each side of the dash for 3 dome mids to go on each side to with with my underside waveguide thought? or build an enclosure for some 3" cone mids under the dash?


Not a good driver to use. Center to center spacing has a big impact on how well it will perform, especially in the nearfield. Ideally I don't see using anything bigger than a 1-2" driver depending on desired freq range in the car.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

ClinesSelect said:


> When I think "array" I think of the a-pillars in Peter's Pathfinder.


That is a tweeter array. If that is your design goal to tackle that frequency range then it's a good idea. $80 in tweeters. 

If you want to focus on midrange then you use midrange drivers.

Arrays come in all shapes and forms...pro audio uses them for good reasons.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Cost to try horns $900+

Cost to try DIY arrays $60-100

Hmmm....tough call


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

durwood said:


> That is a tweeter array. If that is your design goal to tackle that frequency range then it's a good idea. $80 in tweeters.
> 
> If you want to focus on midrange then you use midrange drivers.
> 
> Arrays come in all shapes and forms...pro audio uses them for good reasons.


I'm familair with arrays but mainly in home audio. I was just making conversation since it is dead in here.  




durwood said:


> *Cost to try horns $900+*
> Cost to try DIY arrays $60-100
> 
> Hmmm....tough call



That's completely false. People do have the ability to buy used products or they can purchase horn bodies and compression drivers À la carte. I certainly never paid $900 for any of the sets of horns I own.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL. Sorry, I forgot about the used and DIY market.:blush: 

How much did you piece a set of horns together for?


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

durwood said:


> LOL. Sorry, I forgot about the used and DIY market.:blush:
> 
> How much did you piece a set of horns together for?


I have a new set of USD BC-300 RT. Retail on the USD website was $1,200. I paid $162. 

BNIB B&C DE500 which may or may not be similiar to the CD2 were $99 each.

BNIB horn bodies directly from ID are $90 each. 

BNIB CD2 mini horn bodies that I bought locally were $100 for the set.

Etc, etc as I have more than that.  

Also, I am in no way suggesting that horns are better than any other available option for reproducing music in a motor vehicle. They are what I am experimenting with currently until I get bored and move on to something else. 

Maybe even.......................................arrays.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

How big are some of these dimensions wise and do they ever tell you what the dispersion pattern is? ID is horrible for finding info, you would at least think they would give you dimensions rather than tell you they are universal fit.

I noticed that you mentioned only horn bodies except the first set, but what about the actual drivers too for the rest?

Have you ever used a horn vertically? I have yet to hear someone that has tried it.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

durwood said:


> How big are some of these dimensions wise and do they ever tell you what the dispersion pattern is? ID is horrible for finding info, you would at least think they would give you dimensions rather than tell you they are universal fit.
> 
> Have you ever used a horn vertically? I have yet to hear someone that has tried it.


Here are the dimensions for the USD:

http://www.usdaudio.com/bc300.htmlhttp://www.usdaudio.com/bc300.html

The dimensions for the ID horns were on their old site. All I get is error messages on their new site. If you are looking for that information, I would be more than happy to measure the horn bodies I have and get you those numbers.

I've never tried them vertically but that could be an interesting experiment.

I've never seen a dispersion pattern plot from ID but, to be fair, I have never asked for one either.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

durwood said:


> Have you ever used a horn vertically? I have yet to hear someone that has tried it.


That's an intersting thought, or how about buit into the dash playing up and out into the cabin?


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

durwood said:


> I noticed that you mentioned only horn bodies except the first set, but what about the actual drivers too for the rest?


The B&C DE500 are compression drivers. 

http://www.usspeaker.com/B&C-DE500-1.htm

I have CD1v2, CD1v3, CD1PRO, and CD2 in addition to the USD and B&C compression drivers. The most expensive set were the CD1v3 as I bought them new. People buy horns but then don't take the time to properly install and tune them so they end up hating them and, eventually, selling them for very reasonable prices.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Gents, where does the CD-1 Pro fall in the range of ID HLCD's ? 

And does anyone know the general price of the Ultra drivers alone? I have the mini-horns with CD-1 Pro drivers currently... uninstalled... 



















Thanks..!!

BTW, I got to help out an install WAY back, like 94'ish using Vetras(SP?) HLCDs and VERY little Eqing and it sounded AMAZING... used SoundStream SS8's in the doors and a pair of SS10's in AP in the back, on a Ref500, ref300 and a Class A3.0... yummy...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeap, any 1" compression driver would work. The new drivers used in the Ultras are pretty nice, good low end for a 1" driver and good treble too. Small too.



nastynas said:


> Do you think I could fit the new ID CD Ultras? Is the horn body ok? I mean Should I also change that too?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Pros were the midline motor used. The Ultras which are a step up from the neo CD2 motors would be a large step up in sound. Not that the Pros are bad, but the midrange fullness is where you will hear the benefits of the other motors.



Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Gents, where does the CD-1 Pro fall in the range of ID HLCD's ?
> 
> And does anyone know the general price of the Ultra drivers alone? I have the mini-horns with CD-1 Pro drivers currently... uninstalled...
> 
> ...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The thing horns will have going for them over an array of similar efficiency is the fact that it is a single point source. You would not need any special processing to account for the PLDs of each speaker in the array to the listener.

And depending on the orientation of the array, you would still be pressed to get the same efficiency you would get with the horns...based on how many of which drivers would fit in your locations.

If you really wanted to talk proaudio, then you would be talking about arrays of horns.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Pros were the midline motor used. The Ultras which are a step up from the neo CD2 motors would be a large step up in sound. Not that the Pros are bad, but the midrange fullness is where you will hear the benefits of the other motors.


Ok, so the Ultras would be a large step up or just a margional step? 

And any idea of price? general idea? and would I have to go to Id to get them? 

Thanks man... Big help as always..


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I thought the CD2s were night and day better in the midrange than the Pros...and the Ultras are their replacements. I haven't used the Ultras yet, but Eric likes them enough to replace the CD2s with them, so they should be pretty good upgrade.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I thought the CD2s were night and day better in the midrange than the Pros...and the Ultras are their replacements. I haven't used the Ultras yet, but Eric likes them enough to replace the CD2s with them, so they should be pretty good upgrade.


Hmm... Now i'm wondering if I bought the right ones.. lol... What's Erics SN again? Eric Stevens right?


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

ca90ss said:


> Care to elaborate on what changes were made and why these changes usually come with a 300% price increase?



LMAO!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeap.

The Pros aren't bad by any stretch...but the CD2s took the middrange performance up a few notches. But being on the mini horn, you may not cross them low enough to really reap a lot of those benefits.



Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Hmm... Now i'm wondering if I bought the right ones.. lol... What's Erics SN again? Eric Stevens right?


----------



## bentleyrb (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll be trying the Crossfire horns. The middle one used a Selenium driver.
I think I remember Audiobahn had some horns too.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

bentleyrb said:


> I'll be trying the Crossfire horns. The middle one used a Selenium driver.
> I think I remember Audiobahn had some horns too.


Word on the street is that the Audiobahn horns were knock-offs.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Direct knock offs of the ID full sized horns right down to the trademark symbol.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Direct knock offs of the ID full sized horns right down to the trademark symbol.


Good to see you around, Mr. Hated Guy...  

Sent you an e-mail earlier today.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> A driver change would/could probably net you some benefits.
> 
> Man, those are old USD horns.


That might be better than their $3k flagship horns....

Not sure....those could be the same ones I have.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

ok Here is what I know about wha tI have read in all this. The USD horns you have are wicked old, and in their day were some great horns. but they are still fiberglass horns and they tend to resonate ALOT. You can use them but you rwill need to do a lot of work to keep them from resonating. ie lots of damping material wrapped around them. If you run CD2 neo there is not enough of a difference to the Ultra to warrant changing them other then to say you have ultras. 

900.00 at this point is way over limit for good horns even the ultras now are priced at 649.00 

If you are not wanting to spend a ton of money to "try out" horns then go with the CD1E V.3 Still a good set of horns that will give you the "feel" of what horns do for you. They run in the $350.00 range.

I saw in here mention of mounting horn vertically... this would completly defeat the purpose of the horn and how they work in car.

as efficient as arrays are at nearly 100% horns still max out on the efficency bar at or near 110%

I am not knocking any other method of reproducing sound and everyone has their favorite. Mine just happens to be through HLCD's my wife on the other hand prefers conventional compnonet systems.

this is part of what makes this hobby and industry great.... the diversity.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Kevin. I have a few emails that I have to get returning this weekend. Pure rollercoaster ride of emotions right now.



kevin k. said:


> Good to see you around, Mr. Hated Guy...
> 
> Sent you an e-mail earlier today.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

USD's Super A model horns, the top of the line ones use TAD 2001 compression drivers. Which, are probably the best 1" driver you can buy. Large as all hell, but damned damned nice driver.

Same guy designed the TAD drivers that designed the JBL 375/2440 and 2441 drivers. Said the TADs were his cap stone in engineering/design of compression drivers.



Fellippe said:


> That might be better than their $3k flagship horns....
> 
> Not sure....those could be the same ones I have.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

so, if i were to try the cd1e minihorns would i need supertweets to fill in the top-end or should they be plenty? i'm used to hearing 1" tweets off axis if that gives an idea. my train of thought is telling me that the minihorns not being able to be crossed as low also gives them the ability to play higher. is this true? 

another thing, to stealth up the install would wrapping the horn install in black grill cloth hurt anything? i work in little rock at night and am paranoid as fawk. i like having a balls to the wall sound and my id oem mids and morel mdt29 tweets are keeping me happy but car audio is worse than crack. also have an re se12 laying right here waiting to go in. after using the 10" a few years ago i know it's balls to the wall


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> so, if i were to try the cd1e minihorns would i need supertweets to fill in the top-end or should they be plenty? i'm used to hearing 1" tweets off axis if that gives an idea. my train of thought is telling me that the minihorns not being able to be crossed as low also gives them the ability to play higher. is this true?
> 
> another thing, to stealth up the install would wrapping the horn install in black grill cloth hurt anything? i work in little rock at night and am paranoid as fawk. i like having a balls to the wall sound and my id oem mids and morel mdt29 tweets are keeping me happy but car audio is worse than crack. also have an re se12 laying right here waiting to go in. after using the 10" a few years ago i know it's balls to the wall


There is certainly some roll-off on the top end but, personally, I don't feel that another set of tweeters is a "need". A small EQ boost at 16khz was enough for me. 

Most installs include the horn bodies being wrapped in grill cloth. I went a different route and painted mine with SEM paint so they are a low luster black, like most of the interior. From a stealth standpoint, you cannot really see them through the window and I have yet to run across anyone who knows what they are. I usually just tell them they are AC vents.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ClinesSelect said:


> There is certainly some roll-off on the top end but, personally, I don't feel that another set of tweeters is a "need". A small EQ boost at 16khz was enough for me.
> 
> Most installs include the horn bodies being wrapped in grill cloth. I went a different route and painted mine with SEM paint so they are a low luster black, like most of the interior. From a stealth standpoint, you cannot really see them through the window and I have yet to run across anyone who knows what they are. I usually just tell them they are AC vents.


the sem paint idea sounds like the best way to go as i have some left in carls garage from him using it on my console and rack. and when i wrapped mystock grills for doors in grill cloth my soundstage went to poo (what little stage i have lol).


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

any pics of arrays in a car? and how would i wire them to get to a certain ohm load. Maybe someone should post a diy on arrays. thanks guys for chiming in with your inputs.


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

durwood said:


> Cost to try horns $900+
> 
> Cost to try DIY arrays $60-100
> 
> Hmmm....tough call


I'm very interested in this idea. Can you please help me. would really love to try this out


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> so, if i were to try the cd1e minihorns would i need supertweets to fill in the top-end or should they be plenty? i'm used to hearing 1" tweets off axis if that gives an idea. my train of thought is telling me that the minihorns not being able to be crossed as low also gives them the ability to play higher. is this true?
> 
> another thing, to stealth up the install would wrapping the horn install in black grill cloth hurt anything? i work in little rock at night and am paranoid as fawk. i like having a balls to the wall sound and my id oem mids and morel mdt29 tweets are keeping me happy but car audio is worse than crack. also have an re se12 laying right here waiting to go in. after using the 10" a few years ago i know it's balls to the wall



You do not need Super tweeters to cover the upper end the roll off is not enough that you will ever really hear it un less your were a dog or the bionic woman.

You can wrap the horns with grille cloth with no problems.

The mini horns don't play any high they just do not play as low on the bottom end.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Back fomtthe dead this is...


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

Has anybody tried the DE38 drivers from parts express? They look like a perfect match for the mini bodies...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i have not seen anyone who has, but you are better off sticking with this selenium driver with a screw-to-bolt adapter, because thats what i assume image dynamics did...

Selenium D2500Ti-Nd-8 1" Titanium Horn Driver 8 Ohm 1-3/8-18

Selenium ADF25-25 Horn Adapter


lol. that google search at the top, the fourth picture is of my feet (jeans, black and white shoes, ugly door pods) in my GTi.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

innsanes said:


> I was intrigued when i saw the id horns. Really want to try one out but see that its really expensive. My question is does anyone know of another brand or driver that is comparable but cheaper. Thinking about buying the id horn bodies and a driver from parts express. The ID neos look very similar to this one.Selenium D2500Ti-Nd-8 1" Titanium Horn Driver 8 Ohm 1-3/8-18


Costco has JBL "Control Now" speakers for sixty bucks. If you're clever you could squeeze them into your car.

The "Control Now" has the following features:

Dual neodymium midranges (almost as good as the mids in the $1000 JBL component sets.)
Neodymium horn-loaded tweeter
air-core inductors
excellent crossover
inert enclosure

At sixty bucks it is seriously the cheapest great speaker you can buy.

You could spend $500 and do worse.

Now it's up to you to figure out how to get them into the car... They're kinda big.

Check out some of my posts - I've run Unity horns, USD horns, and I have some very nice horn-loaded home speakerst too. I love me them horns, and the JBLs are awesome.

Also, a tip of my hat to Durwood. He's right about loudspeaker arrays, they're fantastic. The only problem with arrays is that you need four or five years of intense study and an IQ of a hundred and fifty to get them right. If you're up to the challenge, be my guest. In the meantime, I'll stick with the Control Now. (which is an array BTW.)


----------

